# Top Of The Class



## IPD_Mr (Dec 22, 2011)

I just kind of look back over some of the pens posted this year with regard to kitless design. I know not everyone posts their work on IAP and I fully understand, I just did not see it to make a comment. Anyway on to the thread.... 

There were four members that really stuck out to me this year in regard to kitless creations. Three of the four became members in 2010 and one in 2009. So to me these are new guys that have advanced their skills in a very short period of time and taking it to a VERY high level. So in alphabetical order so not to upset anyone, here are the four members that have really stood out this year to me.

DrGoretex - Ken
Soligen - Dennis
Timebandit - Justin
Turbowagon - Joe

The four of you have done a lot to inspire and build on the idea of kitless designs. You guys have also shared quite a bit of your knowledge with others as well. For that you all need to be recognized. Before the year is out if you would all pm me with your current address, I have a little surprise and challenge for you. (Ken I know yours is current)

Thank you all for sharing your work and re-kindling some of the interest for those of us that had been doing this a while.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 22, 2011)

And this is one of the reason's I so like this site. Kind people doing nice things for others. If only all of the interactions in our daily lives could be this way.
KUDOS TO YOU ALSO MR. IPD!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, I don't know what to say...  thanks, Mike!  I wouldn't know where to start with respect to kitless pens if not for the inspiration of the veteran members such as Steven, George, Butch, and Jeff (skiprat, Texatdurango, ldb2000, and workinforwood), to name just a few that stick out in my mind.

Ken, Dennis, and Justin have also been huge inspirations and mentors for me as well, and I feel honored to be mentioned among them.  I'm not sure what you have up your sleeve, but I'm looking forward to the challenge!

- Joe


----------



## Timebandit (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Mike!! Even though i dont feel like the one of the best pen makers(i still have a lot to learn) everyone here has been a huge ego boost:biggrin: Just kidding. Il admit i have come a long way in a short time, but as Joe said, i wouldnt be here without people like Skip, Butch, George, and the many others here(sorry if i left anyone out). I started here just like most everyone, looking for knowledge. Well i found it!!:biggrin:

Thanks again

Justin


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 22, 2011)

Ditto on what Rounder said.  There are some great and generous people on this site.  Many paying it forward.  Thanks to you all you know who you are and so does everyone else.


----------



## soligen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mike,

Thanks for including me in such fine company - I am honored.  I too owe a lot to the people on this forum - those already mentioned and more.  Too many to mention.  Not only is it learning techniques from members, but also the inspiration.  I think pen turning would have been a passing thing for me without the IAP.  I addition to learning so much in technique, IAP members opened my eyes to the endless possibilities, and that is priceless.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 22, 2011)

Well said Mike! These and several others were the individuals that I used as inspiration in creating my first kitless pen.

Without being pushed to higher levels, this place would shrivel up and wilt....I am happy more people are sharing!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

Mike I could'nt agree more, we are blessed to have members who share their knowlege and Ken,Justin,Dennis and Joe are all class acts


----------



## wizard (Dec 22, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Mike I could'nt agree more, we are blessed to have members who share their knowlege and Ken,Justin,Dennis and Joe are all class acts



Ditto! Can't express it any better than Roy did! Doc


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 22, 2011)

OK guys before I divulge my plans I want to say yes there are many more people that are very good at designing their own pen. These four seem to stand out as they are really pretty new to all this comparatively and I think that their creations are as nice as some of the pens coming from Edison Pen Co. That is not a slight towards Edison but rather a complement towards their ability..

So here is the deal. All four are going to get a package of materials from me. All four packages will be identical with the same type and color of blank, same clip, same nib and feed as well as a piece of black Lucite for the section. You have to use only the materials that I provide to make a kitless fountain pen of your design. You will need to finish your pen by the end of January and provide me a photo of your creation on a plain background. This way nobody will know who did which pen but the person who made the pen and myself. So please do not post photos of your pen or it's progress. During the birthday bash I will run a poll and let the members of IAP decide which one is the best design and craftsmanship. At the end of the bash we will reveal the results with the final winner (you are all winners in my eyes) receiving a prize package to continue with your abilities. We will also post all four photos and let the members guess who did which pen. We will then draw a name from all the correct answers and that winner will get a little something as well.

This of course is provided that it is alright with Jeff as I failed to run it by him. I kind of got excited with the idea this morning. :redface:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm glad I saw this thread. :wink: The four who have been mentioned, rightfully deserve the recognition that has been expressed by Mike and, now others. 

Guess I'd better get my butt in gear!:wink:


----------



## bitshird (Dec 22, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> I'm glad I saw this thread. :wink: The four who have been mentioned, rightfully deserve the recognition that has been expressed by Mike and, now others.
> 
> Guess I'd better get my butt in gear!:wink:



I'll plus 1 that Chuck. The four guys mentioned are doing exemplary work. and what a cool thing for Mr & Mrs IPD to do.


----------



## drgoretex (Dec 26, 2011)

I just found this thread, and wow -  I don't know what to say.  I really  have appreciated all the encouragement from this forum, and the tons  and tons of incredible inspiration from all the other crazy, obsessive,  wonderfully artistic pen makers out there.  Of course, we could do nothing if it wasn't for awesome suppliers like Mike and Linda who feed our obsession...

Thanks so much for this - really made my day!

Ken


----------

